# 2nd loss at 16 weeks



## Heat3

Early 2014 I became pregnant to my surprise (it's very hard to close to impossible for me to conceive). Doing everything right, I had a missed miscarriage at 16 weeks. After d&c, my doctor prescribed clomid and hubby and I proceeded to ttc. After 3 months, success!!!! I had my bfp at 10 dpo which I thought was early and amazing. So here I go again every week is a worry and every monthly dr visit I'm holding my breath. Everything was fine till I go in for my 17 weeks and again a missed misscarriage. I am at a loss for words, I don't know if I should try again or am I doomed to fail. I am open to hear anything from anyone, please.​


----------



## LoraLoo

Have they ran any tests or tested baby's placenta to see if there was a cause? We lost Alfie in 2012 @ 18 weeks. He was my first pregnancy loss (already had 4 living children at that point) however we previously lost a daughter to meningitis. We went on to have a healthy baby girl after Alfie.
Never give up hope x


----------



## Heat3

They said it's been too late at this point the test on the placenta would be inconclusive. The doctors say if we would like to ttc again they would run a bunch of tests on both me and hubby before conception and on some tests can only be done after conception. I'm just scared to go through another d&c (which I go in on Tuesday) Im no spring chicken, I'm 36 we have an 8 year old daughter that we are blessed to have. I don't want to give up. But I'm scared to go through a loss again.


----------



## wildflower79

Hi, I don't have much advice, but just wanted to say I'm so sorry you've had to go through such a heartbreaking thing twice now. It sounds like if you were to try again the dr's will be doing as much as they can to see if there's a problem and hopefully they'll be able to help. I can totally understand being in two minds as to whether to try again though, its really hard :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hi I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling. We have had 3 losses and tests show no reason other than our 2nd which was twin to twin transfer. We're trying to decide whether to try again as well. I wish I had better advice for you. Thinking of you today.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so deeply sorry.. XO


----------



## AmandaW525

I am so incredibly sorry for your losses. Second trimester losses are completely heart breaking and having to go through it more than once is inconceivable. I lost my son at 14 weeks and all tests showed nothing was wrong. I too am struggling with deciding to try again. Do you have a maternal fetal medicine specialist or just an OBGYN? One thing my OB recommended was having me see a MFM specialists if we decided to try again to see if they would recommend anything different. Perhaps going through those motions will give you some clarity on trying again.


----------



## Heat3

All I have is my obgyn, but even he is puzzled at this point. He did suggest going to a specialist where hubby and me would get blood work before conception and during pregnancy. I just finished going through a 2 day D&C (Monday and Tuesday) that's a lot to put your body and mind through and it was my second this year. Right now I'm a bit numb, still absorbing what happened. I am grateful to everyone for your responses and condolences.


----------



## AmandaW525

If you do decide to try again it sounds like your doctor has a plan for you. I would even say you don't need to be certain on wanting to try again to see the specialists and have the blood work done. Perhaps the tests may show something that offers a little clarity to what has been happening and help you come to a decision. For now it sounds like you just need some time to grieve. Hugs to you!


----------



## Gracesmom10

I know the thought of another loss is next to unbearable to even consider. This is where you have to listen to your heart and decide if adding to your family is not only what you want but what you need! Good luck. And I am so sorry you have to experience the hurt that you have!


----------

